# CM4DX battery %?



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

How do I change my battery to display the percentage in the status bar? Am I missing it in the CM settings?


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

go to cyanogenmod settings > interface > status bar tweaks you should see it there


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks. I don't know how I couldn't find that.... haha


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

np man i miss stupid little stuff like that all the time


----------

